# Handyspiele Quellcode, App



## Inodesoft (5. Februar 2011)

Ich verkaufe das nicht ausschließliche Quellcode eines Flug-Kontrolle ähnliches Spiel.
Sie können sich darüber in http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/missile-o-mine-defender/id338323991?mt=8 informieren.

Es ist eine große Starter für alle, die iOS app entwicklen wollen, mit dieser Quellcode werden Sie eine Menge lernen.

Sie können auch die volle ausschließliche Rechte bekommen.

Für weitere infos kontaktieren Sie mich auf

carlos.chairez@inodesoft.com
jaime.enriquez@inodesoft.com

http://www.inodesoft.com 
http://store.ovi.com/publisher/inode


----------

